

Ask HN: How do I contribute to open source projects in my part time? - nojvek

I&#x27;ve written a ton of code for my employers, but I&#x27;d like to contribute to some open source projects like Angular or JQuery UI. I&#x27;m not sure where to start.
======
krakensden
Sit on their mailing lists, answer questions. See a bug? Write a patch for it.
Pretty good gateway path in, and you'll build personal relationships.

------
doomrobo
This is definitely one of the toughest parts of leisure programming. The goal
is to always have something interesting and fulfilling for yourself to hack on
in your free time. Personally, I find these things by either coming up with a
feasible idea of a new project or finding an existing accessible (and
smallish) project through reddit or HN. I've also found projects as
dependencies for other projects that were in need of maintenance. Do what
works for you, and try to keep your ear to the ground. And the last bit of
advice is to write everything down, even if you think it's a bad idea, because
you will NOT remember everything. Good luck!

------
NY_hudson
Here's the contributing guide for angular:

[https://github.com/angular/angular.js/blob/master/CONTRIBUTI...](https://github.com/angular/angular.js/blob/master/CONTRIBUTING.md)

and the discussion group:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/angular](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/angular)

